
Yandex’s Android browser now supports third party ad-blocking extensions - jimothyhalpert7
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/30/yandexs-android-browser-now-supports-third-party-ad-blocking-extensions/
======
jimothyhalpert7
Does anyone know the reason for Chrome not supporting plugins on mobile
devices?

